# sweet pickle relish



## TnMtngirl (Jun 30, 2002)

Can I use frozen red bell peppers in a canning recipe?.The red peppers were so expensive at the store I wouldnt buy them today.


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

I used frozen green peppers from last years harvest for my cucumber relish this year. Dont know why it wouldnt work, when people buy frozen veggies and can them.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

TnMtngirl said:


> Can I use frozen red bell peppers in a canning recipe?.The red peppers were so expensive at the store I wouldnt buy them today.


Would you mind sharing your recipe?

We use a fair amount of sweet pickle relish, and i want to make some this year. Problem is, every sweet pickle recipe I find seems like it takes days or even a week or more to make.


----------



## TerriLynn (Oct 10, 2009)

This is the sweet pickle relish I use, I've been making it for years, and you can do it in one day. Its a really old recipe, my aunt always made it and when I started canning years ago she shared the recipe with me.

Cucumber Relish

4 cups ground unpeeled cucumber
1 1/2 cups ground green pepper
3 cups ground onion
3 cups finely diced celery
1/4 cup salt
3 1/2 cups sugar
2 cups white vinegar
1 TBL celery seed
1 TBL mustard seed

Combine all vegetables in large bowl. Sprinkle with salt, cover with cold water. Let stand 4 hours. Drain thoroughly in colander, press out all excess liquid.

Combine sugar, vinegar, celery seed, and mustard seed. Bring to a boil, stirring until sugar is dissolved. Stir in drained vegetables, simmer 10 min.

Pack into jars 1/2" of top. Process in boiling water bath 10 min.

Yield 5-6 pints



The only thing I do different from the instructions is I don't "grind" up my veggies, I cut them in short chunks then grate them in my food processor.

I also use large over ripe cucumbers or zucchini in this, and I just quarter them lengthwise and use a spoon to scoop out that spongy, seed filled center.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

To answer your question, yes.


----------



## TnMtngirl (Jun 30, 2002)

Thanks to all,going to use the recipe too


----------



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

We use the one in the Ball book. It's wonderful! And I've used frozen red peppers in my relish too. Mine is close to the one above without the celery. Great for using those large cucumbers!


----------

